# Scarecrow Row Themed Props Down Main Street Oakwood Ohio



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

They had clubs and organizations create props based loosely on a scarecrow theme. Some pretty neat ideas. Might get some ideas of your own. Enjoy ^o^

Photo gallery:

https://halloween420.shutterfly.com/126


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Some very talented and fun folks!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

How awesome - and love some of the names - Suburban Crowboy...... Spongebob Squarecrow.......... sCAREcrow (a crow) - Support our Caws (fundraiser)......


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's wicked cool!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah that's quite an annual creative community effort in an upscale neighborhood ie. high property taxes lol I don't know how long they've been doing this. I don't live down there anymore. ToT was a big thing. A lot of houses decorated. Lot's of ToT's. Streets that were perfectly arranged in blocks. A really fun time.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a fun neighborhood!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Fyi I turned it into a video slideshow with a voice over commentary this year :


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

loved it, spongebob was very cool!


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

owww... cool!
squidward!!!!! hehe


----------

